# Frozen door seals



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

First time this year my doors were frozen shut. Luckily I was at home and warm water poured onto the upper rim soon had me in. 

Is there anything that can be put on to the rubber to prevent freezing?


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

I find gummi pflege works for me!


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

I use this and find it helps

https://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/303-rubber-seal-protectant


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

CharliesTTS said:


> I find gummi pflege works for me!


+1 for this too :thumb:


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Vossman said:


> +1 for this too :thumb:


Agreed...did the Qashqai yesterday morning.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Vossman said:


> +1 for this too :thumb:


This^. Plus GP is very good for keeping seals in tip top shape at all times regardless of temperature. This stuff revives and prolongs rubber life by years, which is just as well when you have an elderly Alfa with rubber seals that AR no longer stocks:devil:.

P


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

CharliesTTS said:


> I find gummi pflege works for me!


I have this. Guess I need to top up. Cheers.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Our Bumper & Trim Gel works very well too


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

Any product with glycerin.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Autoglym said:


> Our Bumper & Trim Gel works very well too


I find your vinyl and rubber care also works well too to stop doors shuts freezing.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Autoglym said:


> Our Bumper & Trim Gel works very well too


Interesting - not tried this on door seals...


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

iCraig said:


> I find your vinyl and rubber care also works well too to stop doors shuts freezing.


Yes, I've used and worked well - found it much better spraying onto an applicator pad / cloth and then working that into the rubber seals, rather than trying to spray onto the seals...


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Andyblue said:


> Interesting - not tried this on door seals...


Curses!

This does me no good at all - reading those words ^ with a picture of Frankie Howerd next door :lol: There's half a mouthful of tea on the keyboard as about twenty double entendres went through my mind.

P


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

CharliesTTS said:


> I find gummi pflege works for me!


As above, +1, been used for years.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Been using GP on my seals and rubber bits (ooh, matron!) for a while, topped up just recently but still getting frozen doors. As OP, a bit of water poured over them (and the windows, to clear) gets me in.

Wonder if it's because the upper door seals on mine have a sort of brushed cloth finish, and that allows a bit of water in. I use the GP over these as well but perhaps it's ineffective.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

well, its too dark by the time i get home and too dark in the morning when i set off. guess ill have to do it at lunch tomorrow. 
Just found the gummi pflege in my detailing chest. 

how is it pronounced by the way?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Fentum said:


> Curses!
> 
> This does me no good at all - reading those words ^ with a picture of Frankie Howerd next door :lol: There's half a mouthful of tea on the keyboard as about twenty double entendres went through my mind.
> 
> P


Sorry mate :lol::lol::lol:

hope the keyboard is okay :thumb:


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

CharliesTTS said:


> I find gummi pflege works for me!


Works a treat and can also eliminate squeaks which would otherwise go unsolved you would be amazed how much it can help. Remember the door seal is right at your ear level.

I use a thin business card to prise open some of the split seals and the. Use a cotton bud or finger to apply it and and repeat to be sure it's covered.


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

enc said:


> well, its too dark by the time i get home and too dark in the morning when i set off. guess ill have to do it at lunch tomorrow.
> Just found the gummi pflege in my detailing chest.
> 
> how is it pronounced by the way?


In my head, it's "Gummy Fledge", but I have no idea if that's correct :lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Fentum said:


> Curses!
> 
> This does me no good at all - reading those words ^ with a picture of Frankie Howerd next door  There's half a mouthful of tea on the keyboard as about twenty double entendres went through my mind.
> 
> P


Well, Peter, if you need another double entendre, I'll give you one.

Try the veal....



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Gunna try and snaffle some of the Auto Glym product!

My company car keeps freezing something rotten, perks of it being a company car is I don't care about it... the personal cars however are a different story and I need a permanent fix for them!


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Cyclonetog said:


> In my head, it's "Gummy Fledge", but I have no idea if that's correct :lol:


:Lol:
I think it's goo-me (like a northerner saying gummy) pf-lay-ger
Any German-speakers care to chip in?


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

MagpieRH said:


> :Lol:
> I think it's goo-me (like a northerner saying gummy) pf-lay-ger
> Any German-speakers care to chip in?


That's broadly how I pronounce it when buying the stuff in a German or Swiss auto factor/garage (I often stock up on Koch Chemie stuff etc on my way to Italy).

The trouble is the bottle lasts so long, that it's not really something to practise easily:lol:.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Cyclonetog said:


> In my head, it's "Gummy Fledge", but I have no idea if that's correct :lol:


Yeah, that's what I think. My current bottle I ordered online so it was never an issue


----------

